# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Ontwenningsverschijnselen,help!

## Oki07

Ik slik nu een jaar effexor vanwege paniekaanvallen. Ongeveer 10 maanden slik ik 150 mg. Ik wil er vanaf en ben op aanraden van mijn huisarts sinds een week verlaagd naar 75 mg. Ik heb nu hoofdpijn (dat had ik nooit), droom veel, maar het ergste zijn de vlekken voor mijn ogen. Ik zie nauwelijks wat als dit gebeurd. Hebben meer mensen hier last van gehad? Hoe lang duurde het en wat deed je ertgen?
Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties!

----------


## aafgos

hallo okio toen ik afbouwde van efexor deed ik het wat rustiger aan met afbouwen.75 mgr. is erg veel.ik deed per keer 37,5 mgr.succes en sterkte ermee

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo oki07,
Het beste is om langzaam af te bouwen naar een lagere dosis, want dan heb je minder last van die ontwenningsverschijnselen.
Van 150mg naar 75 mg is voor je lichaam en je geest een hele grote stap, want nu krijg je diezelfde stoffen ineens zo veel minder binnen... ik hoop voor je dat het snel overgaat als je op 75mg blijft en anders kan je misschien beter als dat kan met exefor weer naar 150mg gaan en dan bv een week 140, 130, 120 en dan zo afbouwen..
Ik kan je niet vertellen hoelang de verschijnselen blijven, dat verschilt per persoon en hoe je je verder voelt, misschien zou je eventueel voedingssuplementen erbij kunnen nemen.
Ik weet zo niet welke dat zijn, maar ze staan wel in andere posts over Ad en afbouwen.
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Oki07

Kreeg je dan meerdere capsules?, want ik heb nu nog een restje capsules van 150 mg en dus de nieuwe 75 mg. Als het echt niet gaat, zou ik er misschien nog capsules van 37,5 mg bij kunnen vragen. Maar toen ik vanochtend ging tellen zat er nog één pil te veel in qua dagen. Misschien ben ik die gisteren dus wel vergeten. Dat zou mijn kl... gevoel wel verklaren. Ik kijk het aan. Wel bedankt voor jullie reacties hoor; is fijn!

----------


## dotito

Hallo Oki,

Zoals Luuss,zegt rustig aan afbouwen met advies van de dokter.NOOIT op eigen houtje, anders krijg je idd veel teveel last van ontwenningsverschijnselen.
En wat je allemaal beschrijft is normaal hoor.Wat betreft die zwarte vlekken,heb je dat gekregen door te verminderen?
Je kan ook zwarte vlekken voor je ogen hebben van oververmoeidheid.
Mischien kan je dat best aan je dr.vragen?
En zeker heel correct afbouwen he! Ga desnoods bij de apotheek een pillendoosje halen.Zo kan je altijd correct je pillen innemen,en kan je ze bijna nooit vergeten.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Oki07

> hallo okio toen ik afbouwde van efexor deed ik het wat rustiger aan met afbouwen.75 mgr. is erg veel.ik deed per keer 37,5 mgr.succes en sterkte ermee



Ben je er inmiddels vanaf? Ik wil er graag vanaf, maar ik ben ook bang dat de paniekaanvallen weer terugkomen. In het verleden heb ik zoloft geslikt, ruim een jaar. Na twee jaar kreeg ik weer klachten en een jaar geleden ben ik daarom met effexor begonnen. Ik heb ook de psycholoog en haptonoom bezocht, maar alleen dat hielp niet genoeg.

----------


## aafgos

hoi oki07
ik heb in een maand afgebouwd,maar ben dan gewisseld met zoloft.ik had ondanks efexor 225 mgr. paniekaanvallen en depressief.en met de zoloft gingen de paniekaanvallen weg.dus ik heb geen efexor meer maar zoloft.

----------


## Oki07

> hoi oki07
> ik heb in een maand afgebouwd,maar ben dan gewisseld met zoloft.ik had ondanks efexor 225 mgr. paniekaanvallen en depressief.en met de zoloft gingen de paniekaanvallen weg.dus ik heb geen efexor meer maar zoloft.


Gelukkig helpt de zoloft je wel goed. Paniekaanvallen zijn zó vervelend en ook bijna niet uit te leggen aan een ander. Als je er dan ook nog depressief bij bent, lijkt mij dat heel zwaar.

----------


## aafgos

hallo oki07
ja het is zwaar,maar ik heb afgebouwd van 150 mgr, naar 75 mgr.het was geen rustige periode en de omgevingsfactoren zijn nu weer zo zwaar dat ik op advies van de huisarts weer naar 100 mgr. ben gegaan.en het gaat een klein beetje beter geloof ik.al kan ik nog niet goed tegen schreeuwende kinderen(vooral die van mij)10 en 7 jaar zitten elkaar achterna s'morgens vroeg om 700 uur vind ik nog echt te vroeg.

----------

